# Aide Automator



## bw3ap (12 Septembre 2005)

Salut tous

L'autre jour, pris d'une bonne intention, je me dis je vais essayer l'autre bidule : Automator ...

Je me lance ... je lance Automator ... je lance l'aide et je vais voir :
"Créez rapidement des procédures automatiques sans entrer une seule ligne de code."
et de là
"Réalisation de votre premier flux de travaux : ajout d'une action au flux de travaux"

Fastoche, on est guidé par le bout du nez ... Après ça dit :

1 Ouvrez Automator en double-cliquant sur blah-blah
2 Cliquez sur Automator blah-blah
3 Faites glisser l'action "Demander du texte" de la liste Action vers blah-blah.

Eh ben non, pour l'action 3, il n'y a pas "Demander du texte" alors qu'est-ce qu'on fait ?

Je ne me décourage pas, je prends une action du même nom dans les actions de TextEdit, ça devrait faire l'affaire ... je passe à la suite ... j'en saute ...

1 Sélectionnez TextEdit dans la liste Bibliothèque.
2 Faites glisser l'action "Translate Text" dans le flux de travaux. blah-blah.

Eh ben non encore, il n'y a pas d'action "Translate Text" dans TextEdit et pas non plus ailleurs et pas non plus de "Traduire texte" ...

Alors c'est quoi cette daube ? De l' Apple stew mal localisé ?

Bon on arrive à comprendre, j'en ai fait des scripts Automator depuis. Mais ça me rend triste  :sick: de savoir que des débutants vont s'arracher les cheveux   devant des âneries pareilles !

Bernard


----------



## kaviar (12 Septembre 2005)

"Demander du texte" figure dans mon menu "action" !!!


----------



## bw3ap (12 Septembre 2005)

Oui, mais comme action de TextEdit et non pas comme action de Automator comme mentionné dans l'aide ...

Et sinon "Translate Text" tu l'as toi ?

Bernard


----------



## kaviar (12 Septembre 2005)

Très juste, je n'avais jamais ouverts l'aide. Point de "Translate Text" chez moi. A mon avis celui qui a rédigé l'aide d'Automator à du être soudoyé par le côté obscure.... :mouais:  :mouais:


----------

